# صلاة جميلة جدا ومعزية عن شهداء الكنيسة بصوت أبونا داؤود لمعي



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

*صلاة جميلة جدا ومعزية
 عن شهداء الكنيسة 
 بصوت أبونا داؤود لمعي

[YOUTUBE]l0S1tW0XX_w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الصلاه يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على الصلاه يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا جدا
مرور رائع جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا استاذي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

الرب يرحمهم


----------

